# Guns for upland birds



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

What gun and gauge is everyone using? Thought it'd be interesting to see what everyone uses.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Early 1980s Remington 1100LH in 12Ga. Oh and a cheap ugly $60 "throw it under the seat" .410 for the occasional grouse when driving around (got that thing over the summer, it works fine).

Son uses a 12Ga Montefeltro, wife uses a Tristar Raptor 20GA. I'm pleasantly surprised how well the Tristar works compared to the 3x more expensive Montefeltro.

-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

1984 Remington Wingmaster 30 inch fixed full choke 12 gauge. No need for anything else.🦃 I also have a single shot HR 20 and 410.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Benelli M2 12 ga. My son has a Franchi Affinity 20 ga that I “borrow” quite frequently!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I started out with a Winchester 1200 iin 12 ga. Then I picked up a single shot 20 ga to just keep in my truck. Then a few years later I found a Ruger Red Label in 20 ga. 

My new kick around truck shotgun is a Stroger 410 side by side. This one has accounted for more grouse than any of my other shotguns.

The Red Label is my favorite pheasant one 

I've even managed a few pheasants with my Ithaca Mag 10 while hunting ducks and geese 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Browning Citori 725 Feather in both 20 gauge and 12 gauge depending on my mood. The best quality over and under upland gun for the money. They are pricey but so worth it.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't stop buying shotguns. I have been using a Franchi SLX 20 gauge this season. If I want more than two I'll take the Winchester SX4. I don't like the feel or sound of that gun, but I sure shoot it well.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

For grouse.... My wrist rocket with iron ore pellets. It fits in the glovebox and is always with me. Wild roosters are a thing of the past, but, I used my trusted BPS in 12 gauge, with 1-1/8 oz. #6 shot reloads.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Benelli Ultralight 28ga for everything including turkeys. Once you pick one up, you can never set it down again. I shoot lead for quail, doves, and chukars. Shoot tungsten for turkeys, ducks, and pheasants.


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

Winchester SX3 12ga.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Grouse, chukar, huns-Weatherby SA-08 20 gauge
Cottontail and jacks-.22 or a weird old Brazilian 20 gauge SxS that my grandpa had and I inherited
Pheasant-My dad's early '60s Ithaca mod. 37 that he gave to me


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Beretta 686 20 gauge.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

For wild Pheasants and Doves I use a Beretta 28 gauge Silver Pigeon over/under.
For Geese and Ducks I use a Benelli M1 20 gauge.
If I had to choose only one shotty for the rest of my life I would breed these two guns together and I think their baby would be what Toasty uses, the Benelli Ultralight in 28 gauge and I would take it to my grave.


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

I used a CZ Bobwhite G2 12 gauge this year, my first. I love how it looks and shoots, but it does get a bit heavy after a couple of hours. I'll probably go to the same in 20 gauge if I decide to stick mainly to upland game, but I'll keep this if I decide to pursue waterfowl next season. Or I'll get the 20 "for my girlfriend to shoot trap with me."


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You guys are making me feel trashy still running the same ol 12 gauge Remington 870 I started with when I was 12. I kinda have an itch to get a nice light 20 gauge autoloader or over under.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

20 ga Franchi Affinity, Stevens 555, Tristar Viper, 
12 ga Weatherby SA-08, Dickinson 212(this is a clone of the Weatherby Element and it was a STEAL at 249.99)
28 ga Wetherby SA-08
I may have a problem.............


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

colorcountrygunner said:


> You guys are making me feel trashy still running the same ol 12 gauge Remington 870 I started with when I was 12. I kinda have an itch to get a nice light 20 gauge autoloader or over under.


You know why you’ve had it since you where 12 because it works 🍻


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

7mm Reloaded said:


> You know why you’ve had it since you where 12 because it works 🍻


I've ground pounded a lot of birds with the ol girl. Even taken a few on the wing 🤣


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I've ground pounded a lot of birds with the ol girl. Even taken a few on the wing 🤣


Wait, they fly??? 

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Wait, they fly???
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, don't try to shoot them in flight though. You'll just waste shells most of the time.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

So I still have my old Rem 870 12 gauge I bought in 1992, love the old girl. The Achilles Heal of the 870 has always been rust as the express finishes kind of sucked. Here is a hint to owners of old and awesome 870's: Take the gun to Black Ice Coatings in Spanish Fork and have them do a standard black coat on the gun. The coating is teflon based, will make the action smooth as silk and requires little to no lubrication. It solves the rust issue as it's basically a rust proof gun after the coating. Cost was around $200. Turns a good gun into an amazing gun. Here is a pic of my coated 870 from last season where I decided to carry it and go old school on a hunt. Believe it or not but I shot that limit off of one covey flush, 5 for 5, no doubles. The dogs were proud of me


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I switched to my Franchi Affinity 3.5 for everything now, but I am thinking about picking up a CZ Ultralight OU 12g just for Upland. The issue with that is, for years I used to say that "OU's are for Politicians." 
I used to use a DeHaan SxS for everything, I bought it from my Ex-FatherinLaw before the divorce with the agreement that I would give it to my oldest son when he turns 18. So I shelved it to keep it nice, I am going to get his name and my son's engraved this Summer to make it extra special. I am raising him right so that he'll treasure a gun owned by a Grandpa and his Dad!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

12 gauge Remington 870 express


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Ted Williams Model 200 in 12 gauge 2 3/4


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I amend my previous post, my first gun was a double barrel Stevens .410. Still have it although I rarely use it. My wife has a 20ga Rem 870 Express she upgraded from to a semi-auto couple years ago.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Weatherby SA-08 20 GA. & Huglu 103C 12 GA. O/U


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a Weatherby SA-08 20 Ga. guy, too. I love it, but I've never shot a limit, let alone a limit out of one covey. I'm impressed.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Winchester 101 in a 410


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have the Winchester 101 in 12 gauge, but I usually use the 1200 12 gauge. 
I also have the 1300 black shadow 12 gauge.


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

My Remington 870 Supermag 12gfor just day to day 
Winchester 16g Model 12 (circa 1957) for fair weather grouse hunts


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Southpaw so Browning BPS 20 and 12


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

20ga franchi affinity. Bought it for upland but when I can get ammo shoot it for ducks more often than my benelli. Great little gun and light as a feather


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

grouse 410 o/u or a 20/o/u
pheasants and chukars 20 ultra lite Bennelli auto


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Mossberg 835 12 Ga.

It starts the year with a Turkey chock and 3 1/2" shells, if time permits, it gets swapped with a modified chock with 2 3/4" shells for grouse.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Grouse: 28 ga. over/under. deadly little grouse gun.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Is anyone else torn between the gun they shoot well and the gun they wished they shot well? I know I ought to sell anything I don't shoot well with or spend the money to get it fitted, but I just love them all. I also have a gaggle of kids and I figure it'll be easier to pass down a gun that I love but don't shoot well anyway...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

1970s Remington 870 28 gauge


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

twinkielk15 said:


> Is anyone else torn between the gun they shoot well and the gun they wished they shot well? I know I ought to sell anything I don't shoot well with or spend the money to get it fitted, but I just love them all. I also have a gaggle of kids and I figure it'll be easier to pass down a gun that I love but don't shoot well anyway...


I had a Remington 870 Supermag that I couldn't miss with. It fit me so well, and I loved everything about the feel of the gun and the way it swung. The thing just wouldn't function properly, get one shot off, cycle the pump back and the next shell would fall out the bottom, cycle the pump forward, pull the trigger and "Click". That gun cost me many ducks. I replaced it with a Winchester SXP. To this day the Remington 870 was the "best feeling" gun I have had, next would be my Weatherby SA-08 20 ga.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> View attachment 151101
> 
> 
> 1970s Remington 870 28 gauge


Mahogany stock too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ruffed Grouse








Spruce Grouse
617 S&W .22


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> View attachment 151101
> 
> 
> 1970s Remington 870 28 gauge


I love the old Wingmasters.


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

Fowlmouth said:


> I had a Remington 870 Supermag that I couldn't miss with. It fit me so well, and I loved everything about the feel of the gun and the way it swung. The thing just wouldn't function properly, get one shot off, cycle the pump back and the next shell would fall out the bottom, cycle the pump forward, pull the trigger and "Click". That gun cost me many ducks. I replaced it with a Winchester SXP. To this day the Remington 870 was the "best feeling" gun I have had, next would be my Weatherby SA-08 20 ga.


I had the same problem with my second and third 12ga. shotguns (both 3.5")
I still have my first 12ga. It was a Remington 870 Express. I got it when I was 14, I'm 45 now. It never failed, eats anything I feed it and rarely ever got cleaned when I was a teenager.
I decided I needed to shoot 3.5" shells so I first bought a Mossburg 835 Ulti Mag. That gun was the biggest piece of sh!t I have ever owned. I got rid of it and when the 870 Supermag came out I bought one. I also had problems with it cycling shells, jamming on the second round or dumping them out the bottom. Designated it to be a back up and started using the old 870 that never failed.
I inherited a Browning A-5 that was my grandpas and used it for pheasants. When it came time for a new scattergun I wanted the feel of the 870 only an auto. I almost bought a Browning Maxus but settled on the SX3.
I still have the A-5, Supermag and the old 870. I use the Supermag as a back up or loaner. The A-5 is kind of a safe queen. The old never fail 870 got a shorter barrel and mag tube extension installed on it and now lives next to the bed and sometimes goes out to check bear bait with me. The SX3 is my do everything gun now.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Yes, shoot em on the fly. What did you think a shotgun was for? If you are going to shoot em sitting there use the ol 22 LR.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> 1970s Remington 870 28 gauge





taxidermist said:


> I love the old Wingmasters.


Remingtons golden age lasted up until the start of the 1990's. Late 90's on they really dropped in quality... around the time the Model 7 rifle came out (yuck). Then, they totally fumbled the football when they replaced the Remington 700 ML (which I have and *LOVE*) with the idiotic Genesis ML. That was the chapter closer for me on Remington guns. I might... might, get a Remington 1911 45ACP but I'll probably still go with a Springfield.

I have a gem of a Model 700... a left handed 243 built in 1994. Remington only made lefty 243s for 2 years, they are incredibly hard to find... and this one is a safe queen, not a mark on it.

But yea, 70s / 80s Remingtons are great guns. Wingmasters are beautiful. My 1100LH is still in great shape, I love the low recoil of it.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> I love the old Wingmasters.


Oh really?


edit: Barrel code is March of 62 if i'm reading it correctly.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice 870s guys . I laugh when people think they need more than 2 3/4 inch ,12 gauge shells for upland . My brother had to purchase this in 1984 because I wasn’t old enough for 250.00 . Has 30 inch full.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

IDK why Remington makes their date of mfg so bloody confusing. I rechecked my serial and it looks like my 1100 was produced in 1973. I really dont think that is the case, but possible apparently. My code is:

"( ) RX H"

-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Revised….according to the barrel code mine was made in Sept.1982 that sounds about right.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

DallanC said:


> IDK why Remington makes their date of mfg so bloody confusing. I rechecked my serial and it looks like my 1100 was produced in 1973. I really dont think that is the case, but possible apparently. My code is:
> 
> "( ) RX H"
> 
> -DallanC


You want to talk confusing!
I’m converting my early eighties 2 stroke Rokon to a four stroke.
When Rokon changed ownership in the seventies some brainiac decided to start the serial numbers over and started back at ‘1’.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Beretta Outlander 

Just bought a CZ upland lightweight 20 ha O/U
My son seems to really like it a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Snake Charmer .410


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Snake Charmer .410


Nice, I haven't see one of those in a really long time.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

5 different guns in 5 days back-to-back.









2008 WY Sage Grouse - Every Gauge


We have a lot of sage grouse in WY. This year is a good year and there are enough grouse for me to get 8 or 10 birds if that's what I want to do and if I can give about half of them away; not going over the possession limit of 4 at one time. 2008 was a super year for sage grouse and I limited...




www.utahwildlife.net


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Currently I float between a 12G Beneli Super Black Eagle and a 28G CZ Ringneck SxS. I have loved both guns and absolutely love shooting that little 28 SXS. Its such a fantastic forest grouse gun.
Have a bit of a jones for a 16G. Been really eyeballing the Franchi O/U 16. Everytime I see it I drool just a little.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

CSMC RBL 20 gauge.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MrShane said:


> You want to talk confusing!
> I’m converting my early eighties 2 stroke Rokon to a four stroke.
> When Rokon changed ownership in the seventies some brainiac decided to start the serial numbers over and started back at ‘1’.


YOU HAVE A ROKON?? Those have to be the greatest machine alive for hauling ANYTHING out of the woods IMO. I had a buddy back in 91 that had one and then two weeks later he had it for sale. I asked him why, and he said it scared him. He said if you can hang on to it, that thing will climb a tree. He was a crazy man and did things that were borderline insane. I figured if he didnt want anything to do with the Rokon, it truly was a beast. Wish I had it now.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Mine originally came with the Chrysler Super Bee 2 stroke but someone must have blown it up or something. When I bought my Rokon last month it was just the machine, no motor.
I cut the frame up and lengthened/lowered the motor area because the 2 stroke machines were very compact.
The 4stroke Rokons are about 4” longer to accomodate the bigger motor.
I put it all together last week and rigged a temporary throttle.
It is a beast.
I was driving it through snow banks, up my steps, and through my messed up garden.
With only one hand it is probably gonna get me a trip to the hospital with a cracked noggin.


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dickerson 12 ga


----------



## biyoxos470 (10 mo ago)

If you are asking about upland hunting, I would recommend a shotgun. A 20 or 28 gauge would be best. Whatever you decide, I would recommend buying a shotgun made by a gun manufacturer, not a brand like Remington or Winchester. The latter is a rifle company, not a shotgun one, and the quality of their shotguns are not that good (in my opinion).


----------

